# Josam Stainless Steel Floor Sink Liner



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a job where they have an cast indirect floor sink that they discharge near boiling water down from a pasta cooker machine. The issue is when this place was built many years ago the drain piping is all PVC. So the way they attached the drain piping is using a no-hub coupling to the bottom of the drain and to the 4" PVC riser of the trap.

The trouble is the hot water is causing the PVC to become mailable and the pressure from the No-Hub clamp is deforming the pipe and causing leaks into the basement with finished ceilings of hard wood. To change out the trap to Cast iron or even copper would involve removing the finished ceiling. So in comes this Josam SS liner. It design is to reline the old cast iron enamel coated floor sinks in areas where changing them out is not a cost effective option. 

The top of the liner fits snuggly into the floor sink as the pipe that extends down fits snug into the 4" pipe. You would apply an adhesive to all contact points and slide this in place. I have a small access to get to the riser of this p-trap and cut it out and install a fresh piece of pipe with a no-hub PVC adapter instead of straight pipe to the no-hub coupling. Once that is in place and tight I will insert this liner, which I had them extend the pipe part of the liner to a full 8" verse the stock 4" . This way it will support the PVC from the inside and prevent it from deforming from the heat and no-hub squeezing it.

Here is a couple pics. I will post some before and after pics when I do the job.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Your not require to cool the water before it hits the drain?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

DesertOkie said:


> Your not require to cool the water before it hits the drain?


 It has to be cooled before it hits the grease trap which is over 200' away. I told them for their best interest to not drain the unit at night when it was just turned off. It is best to wait till morning drain and clean the unit this way the water is cool enough not to damage the riser pipe.

It is only about 2 gallons of hot water so the riser sees the blunt on the high temperatures once it mixes with the water in the trap its cool enough not to damage the pipe down stream. The rest of the PVC line is in great shape no sags or bellies. Which tells me it is cool enough after it goes down through the trap.


----------



## Catlin987987 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have had the same problem and our solution was to have a cold line tieing into the drain, to it would cool the discharge below 170F


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here is before and after pics.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here is the before.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Not for nothing but the Stainless steel floor sink looks 1000% better than the pvc.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

That was not a pvc floor sink. It was an enamel coated cast iron floor sink. And I agree looks 1000 times better.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

that's what happens when you read some thing with out paying attention to what your reading:blush: Ron, did i mention it looks 1000 times better:thumbsup:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Looks 100% better for sure!:thumbsup:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

That's big pimpin .


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

That is some custom ****! Be proud, that's great thinking! Even there are other ways the hot water issue could have been resolved; as others suggested, this is equally effective. By the way, 1000% better!


----------

